
Big Data Is for the Birds - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/27/dark-matter/big-data-is-for-the-birds
======
smackay
Don't have a radar handy? Then point a telescope at the full moon as is rises
in the east in late August or September and watch for the tiny specks flying
across the disk. On a typical night, you can see one bird every minute or so
but on rare occasions they can number in the hundreds every few minutes. When
you consider the arc of the sky you are covering the number of birds involved
is staggering.

